#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-26
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej. Jeg vil gerne igang med at prøve ubuntu, og har igennem ca 1½ mdr kørt ubuntu ved siden af windows vha Wubi. Det har fungeret rigtig godt, og jeg har været rimelig glad for det! Dog krævede det lige lidt tilvænning at finde ud af at installere programmer der kun var beregnet til windows
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg vil nu gerne kører med det som Hovedesystem, men hvordan får jeg det installeret bedst muligt???
<jarlen> Jeg, de er selvsagt ikke beregnet til andet end Windows ;)
<jarlen> Hvis du laver en installations-cd eller USB, er det under installationen mulighed for at installere side om side med Windows
<jarlen> så kan du altid skifte frem og tilbage som du har behov for
<Ubuntubruger2> Det lyder mægtig smart. Laver jeg bare en iso på usb disken og booter op på den?
<jarlen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Windows
<jarlen> Se på den del med Unetbootin
<jarlen> Når du har lagt dit image på USB'en med Unetbootin starter du maskinen op med USB'en i, og håber den er sat til at boote fra USB.
<Ubuntubruger2> Jeg siger tusind tak for hjælpen..
<jarlen> Jeg siger det var så lidt.
<jarlen> Jeg håber det virker
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-27
<pinnerup> Nogen af jer, der har erfaring med at brænde DVD'er?
<pinnerup> Jeg har downet en DVD-udgave af en film, som jeg gerne vil brænde ud. Men det er ikke som .iso-fil.
<pinnerup> Det, jeg har, er et bibliotek kaldet "VIDEO_TS" med en filliste som denne: "VIDEO_TS.BUP  VIDEO_TS.IFO  VTS_01_0.BUP  VTS_01_0.IFO  VTS_01_0.VOB  VTS_01_1.VOB  VTS_01_2.VOB  VTS_01_3.VOB  VTS_01_4.VOB  VTS_01_5.VOB"
<TLE> og filmen er selvfølgelig en som er frit tilgængelig, eftersom vi ikke diskutere ulovligheder i denne kanal
<pinnerup> Det er klart.
<TLE> det der er selv filindholdet af en dvd, jeg er ikke helt sikker, men jeg tror bare du kan placere filerne i en mappe som hedder VIDEO og brænde den til en disk, men jeg er ikke helt sikker, så det kan være du lige skal søge lidt på nettet eller se om der dukker nogle andre op herinde som ved det med sikkerhed
<pixiarvai> kan være at det skal konventeres til .iso , som det også er tilfælde med .avi / ubuntu
<TLE> pixiarvai: det tror jeg ikke, for VOB og ISO-filer det format som normalt er på dvd'er, det er avi'filer ikke, jeg tror udelukkende det er et spørgsmål om at brænde i det rigtige mappehieraki
<pixiarvai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823219
<pixiarvai> det skulle kunne virke i K3B
<pixiarvai> genisoimage skulle kunne konventere (hvis K3B ikke virker)
<pixiarvai> http://www.van-hout.nl/2009/10/21/convert-video_ts-folders-to-iso-image-on-ubuntu/
<pinnerup> :)
<pinnerup> Men det er ikke nok bare at brænde filerne i VIDEO_TS-mappen til en DVD?
<pixiarvai> skulle det være med K3B ... jeg har ikke prøvet selv
<Ubuntubruger6> ?sprøgsmål nogen om kan fortælle mig hvad jeg skal for at oversætte ?
<jarlen> Snak med dansk-gruppen
<jarlen> De kan bl.a. findes på #dansk-gruppen her på IRC
<jarlen> eller på http://www.dansk-gruppen.dk/
<Ubuntubruger6> Okay tak, det vil jeg prøve :)
<jarlen> De laver og koordinerer alt den slags, så det er bedst at arbejde med dem om det :-)
<Ubuntubruger6> ok :)
<laoshi> Ubuntubruger6, send en mail din dansk@dansk-gruppen.dk
<laoshi> en mail til...
<Ubuntubruger6> Okay, det vil jeg da lige prøve
<laoshi> og fortæl lidt om dig selv, så får du meget mere at vide
<laoshi> der er altid brug for folk som kan og vil oversætte!
<Ubuntubruger6> Okay tak :)
<Ubuntubruger6> Nogen som kan anbefale nogle gode programmer til skolebrug ?
<jarlen> gnome-calculator
#ubuntu-dk 2011-09-29
<Ubuntubruger9> har ustabil trådløs, både i ubuntu 9.10 og mint 11. Kan man gøre noget. Som regel ryger forbindelsen efter ca 30 minutter, og jeg kan ikke reconnecte. Pclinux 2011 er stabil.
<Ubuntubruger9> det er ubuntu 10.10.
<stix> Hvilket kort har du?
<Ubuntubruger9> bla et cisco linksys wusb100
<Ubuntubruger9> og et atheros ar8121/ar8113/ar8114 pciid 1969:1026
<Ubuntubruger9> nåh, det sidste er vist ethernet...
<Ubuntubruger9> ralink corp rt2860 1814:0701
<Ubuntubruger9> Det undrer mig at jeg ikke bare kan reconnecte. Problemet løser jeg ved at genstarte...
<Ubuntubruger9> SÃ¥ der er to probelemer: hvorfor mister den forbindelsen, og hvorfor kan jeg ikke bare reconnecte.
<Ubuntubruger9> og jeg har samme problemer på to forskellige maskiner, med 2  forskellige ubuntu-udgaver
<stix> har du prøvet at genstarte networkmanager?
<simon> af en eller anden grund, så reagerer min urxvt ikke på de URxvt.blah-indstillinger jeg har i min ~/.Xresources
<Ubuntubruger9> nej, jeg har ikke prøvet at genstarte networkmanager. Hvordan gør jeg det? Hvordan gør en novice det (jeg kan godt finde ud af en sudo)
<Ubuntubruger9> men det kan min veninde ikke
#ubuntu-dk 2011-10-02
<Ubuntubruger3> ?Jeg har problemer med dualboot på en PC med Windows 7 og Ubuntu 11.04 - de har hver deres disk - på det sidste så taber jeg jøvnligt muligheden for dualboot og får prompten "grub rescue" - jeg har forsøgt med boot repair og reinstallation - men efter et par opstarter så er jeg tilbage i den samme situation - er der nogen som har en ide til at komme videre?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-24
<Ubuntubruger4> hej, er det muligt at tilpasse panelstartsiden?
<sbc> månedligt irc-møde i #ubuntu-dk-moede lige nu, hvis nogen er interesserede :)
<Ubuntubruger9> Hej
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg har et spørgsmål ang. ubuntu tv som jeg håber der er nogen der kan hjælpe med
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg står i øjeblikket og overvejer at skifte min boxee box ud, og ubuntu tv ser utrolig spændene ud. Men som jeg kan forstå det bliver ubuntu tv udviklet som et stykke preinstalleret software til et tv. Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at købe en minicomputer. Er der nogen der ved om der også kommer en version man kan hente og installere, og i så fald om jeg vil gå glip af nogle smarte funktioner ved ikke at bruge det offi
<Ubuntubruger9> anyone?
<Ubuntubruger9> ?spørgsmål? Jeg står i øjeblikket og overvejer at skifte min boxee box ud, og ubuntu tv ser utrolig spændene ud. Men som jeg kan forstå det bliver ubuntu tv udviklet som et stykke preinstalleret software til et tv. Jeg kunne godt tænke mig at købe en minicomputer. Er der nogen der ved om der også kommer en version man kan hente og installere, og i så fald om jeg vil gå glip af nogle smarte funktioner ved ikke at 
<jarlen> Jeg har ikke hørt om et Ubuntu TV, men det lyder da spændende.
<Ubuntubruger9> Nå. Jeg troede det var den helt store ting der var lige på trapperne..
<Ubuntubruger9> Men måske går der længere tid end jeg først antog..
<jarlen> Der har længe været meget fokus på software centre, som er blevet udviddet en del over de sidste par år. Hvis de laver en Ubuntu TV udgave kunne jeg forestille mig at de vil fokusere en del på salg af film og serier via. software centret, den del vil du misse hvis du ikke har software center
<jarlen> Jeg følger ikke så meget med længere, så jeg kan sagtens have misset det
<pixiarvai> jeg har så hørt om det, men jeg ved ikke nok, til at jeg vil prøve at rådgive om emnet :)
<Ubuntubruger9> okay. Jeg kunne bare godt tænke mig en computer som dermed også kunne bruges til computer ting
<Ubuntubruger9> og så er jeg egentlig fint tilfreds med mit fjernsyn ;)
<pixiarvai> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tv er nok det nærmeste jeg lige kan finde
<Ubuntubruger9> Jeg har kigget lidt på den. Men min tanke er da også at de må udgive software delen til fri download. Det er i hvertfald muligt at donwloade betaen og afprøve
<Ubuntubruger9> Så mon ikke også den endelige version kan smides på en minicomputer og kobles til et fjernsyn
<pixiarvai> sandsynligvis
<Ubuntubruger9> nå, men tak for hjælpen. Jeg tror jeg venter lidt og ser om ikke der kommer et færdig produkt ud tidsnok til julehandlen
<jarlen> næppe
<Ubuntubruger9> skal lige på det lille hus. Kommer om lidt og læser svaret
<Ubuntubruger9> Hvorfor dog ikke`?
<pixiarvai> jeg er enig med jarlen - hvis det kom ud til jul, havde vi hørt meget mere om det allerede nu
<jarlen> Fordi det tager tid og penge at bygge og markedsføre hardware
<jarlen> Det kommer næppe i julehandlen, slet ikke i DK
<jarlen> well, nu er julehandlen selvfølgelig rimelig bredt. Det kan sagtens komme i julehandlen, men jeg tvivler på at det bliver den snarligt kommende jul :-)
<Ubuntubruger9> øv bøv. Nå men det kan være jeg skal prøve at installere det på min computer og se det lidt an.
<Ubuntubruger9> nå, men tak for hjælpen
<Ubuntubruger9> og hav en god aften
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-25
<kristian-aalborg> hej
<kristian-aalborg> har I set nyheden med Amazon og Ubuntu?
<rbnielsen> qué?
<soren> kristian-aalborg: Hva'ba'?
<kristian-aalborg> http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/09/ubuntu-bakes-amazon-search-results-into-os-to-raise-cash/
<kristian-aalborg> Shuttleworth har også kommenteret på det
<jarlen> Jeg hørte godt noget om det i et podcast tidligere i dag
<jarlen> Det var vist ikke blevet helt elegant
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er lidt ambivalent omkring den slags
<kristian-aalborg> på den ene side skal der penge i kassen, punktum - man kan ikke blive ved med at leve af Shuttleworth's dotcom-eventyr
<kristian-aalborg> på den anden side er det en glidebane
<jarlen> mest når det er bekostning af systemets brugbarhed
 * soren trækker på skuldrene
<kristian-aalborg> jarlen, ja - det spiller også ind
<soren> Min største irritation over det, er at det er komplet ubrugeligt her til lands. Amazon sælger, så vidt jeg ved, ikke digitalt indhold til danske brugere.
<kristian-aalborg> det skal jeg ikke kunne sige
 * soren har ikke specilt ondt i røven over det
 * kristian-aalborg finder det aparte, at soren så mukker i krogene
<kristian-aalborg> ;9
<kristian-aalborg> ;)
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er bare nervøs for, at man udhuler værdien ved fri software
<Ubuntubruger0> ?spørgsmål     jeg har en samsung laptop med preinstalleret windows 7. vil ubuntu uden problemer virke med hardwaren eller er der noget, jeg skal være opmærksom på eller undersøge?
<soren> kristian-aalborg: Jeg tror ikke helt jeg ser, hvordan værdien af Ubuntu bliver reduceret ved det her.
<kristian-aalborg> fordi det er noget skrammel at installere på folks computere?
<kristian-aalborg> jeg ville kalde det malware, hvis jeg var kommet til at installere noget der automatisk gik på amazon
<soren> Spændende. Hvordan definerer du "malware"?
<MikeDK> kristian-aalborg, det er ikke malware, men adware
<kristian-aalborg> prøv at læse hvad jeg skriver
<kristian-aalborg> jeg er udmærket klar over forskellen, men effekten er det samme, selvom folk (måske) er klar over at de installerer det
<kristian-aalborg> vi skal ikke længere tilbage end Openoffice for at se, hvor galt det kan gå når folk bryder med principperne
<kristian-aalborg> eller Virtualbox for indeværende
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-26
<MikeDK> fortår dig godt kristian-aalborg men forstår osse soren's irritation for jeg har nemlig osse tænkt over det at amazon ikke sælger digitalt indhold til danske brugere igennem den måde det blir implementeret på
<kristian-aalborg> det er mest det, at man fedter den slags ind i systemet
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> I'm going to be going to UDS
<czajkowski> and wondering if people could recommend some places to eat in copenhagen?
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-R  has been created to add any local information
<jarlen> czajkowski: seems like the wiki login is bugged. Are you looking for anything in particular? Kitchen, size, price range?
<jarlen> ah, there it goes
<czajkowski> jarlen: places to eat restaurants?
<czajkowski> how to get around? public transport?
<jarlen> I'll add some notes about public transport
<czajkowski> jarlen: thanks
<jarlen> czajkowski: I believe the UDS is at the 'Bella centre', can you confirm? I can't find the location on the wiki page.
<czajkowski> jarlen: http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/
<czajkowski> yup it is
<jarlen> ok, cool, that's nice for public transport :-)
<czajkowski> ah good
<czajkowski> trying to orgnaise my team dinner also so looking for a place thats affordable and has good choice for 16 people
<cgtdk> affordable, lol
<cgtdk> I'm sorry
<cgtdk> Some places are more affordable than others
<cgtdk> It's just that they're all expensive (compared to other countries)
<czajkowski> well yes
<czajkowski> but I orgiginally come from Ireland and lived in Dublin
<czajkowski> so most places are cheaper than that and I live in London now :)
<cgtdk> ah
<jarlen> http://www.rizraz.dk/ is pretty affordable, provides for vegetarians and meat eaters alike, and should fit 16 people if you order tables
<jarlen> it's centrally located so you have a chance the city by night, but still only a short travel from the venue
<czajkowski> jarlen: thanks
<jarlen> I hope this gives a good basic idea about public transportation in Copenhagen :-)
<cgtdk> jarlen: thumbs up for actually being helpful (as opposed to my contributions to this conversation)
<jarlen> I thought it was about time I did something useful with my life ;-)
<czajkowski> jarlen: thank you
<jarlen> I hope it'll be useful to somebody
<czajkowski> it will trust
<czajkowski> me
<czajkowski> so some teams ( this is not to pressure your loco) organise a meet n gret or a tour and if you you can add it to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-R/OtherEvents
<czajkowski> I know someone asked in ubuntu-locotams could they
<jarlen> yeah, I saw mention about somebody discussing whether to have a kind of event
<jarlen> not sure how it ended, but at least something is going on :)
<jarlen> But it's probably hard with no clue about the amount of people going
<jarlen> But I see there's a few of the danes on the attendee list, I'm sure they'll figure out something
<czajkowski> jarlen: with that restaurant I cant seem to work out, if people want to have buffeet and some want to eat from set menu is  this possible do you know
<jarlen> it is
<czajkowski> great
<jarlen> I believe the menu is vegetarian for 99DKK
<jarlen> if you go for one of the 'steaks' in the menu, you can add on the buffet for 35DKK extra
<czajkowski> oh I see
<jarlen> so T-Bone + Buffet is 220+35 :-)
<jarlen> on the contact page it says you can mail cb@rizraz.dk for bookings, so they can probably help if you have any special requests as well
<czajkowski> is that good value
<jarlen> I'd probably choose something cheaper, personally :P
<jarlen> the euro is ~7.45 DKK
<jarlen> so it's about €30
<czajkowski> ah not bad at all
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-27
<laoshi> ? er der nogen af jer som kan komme til at se ubuntudanmark.dk eller er det et lokalt problem jeg har?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-28
<czajkowski> hiya me again
<czajkowski> looking for more suggestions for restaurants in copenhagen people can recommend
<czajkowski> so we can update wiki details and attendees of places to go
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-29
<Nece228> hello everyone
<Nece228> whats the best place to search for a job in denmark?
#ubuntu-dk 2012-09-30
<Nece228> hello
<Nece228> anyone here?
<jarlen> Nece228: usually, but few people come here for random chit chat
<jarlen> But if you have a question about anything, please ask, the amount of people reading it is usually surprising (in a positive way)
<Nece228> well ok
<Nece228> how much does denmark people understand english?
<jarlen> how large a part of the population, or how large a part of everyday english vocabulary?
<jarlen> I'd guess the answer to both is 80%+
<Nece228> yeah, both thanks
<Nece228> you see im planning to emigrate to denmark to work, and i dont know danish
<Nece228> also how much it will approx cost to rent a room, to buy food and similair stuff to live on
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-23
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg skal installerer ubuntu og kreere en startup cd, men filen er 707 MB og disken kun 700 Mb
#ubuntu-dk 2013-09-25
<simmdk> Hey! :)
<sbc> simmdk: Halløj
<simmdk> hopper lige over i #ubuntu-dk-snak :) (mangler ikke hjælp, lige nu)
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-23
<Ubuntubruger7> Spørgsmål: Hejsa! muligvis ny ubuntu-bruger. Jeg har en Acer Windows tablet, som jeg gerne vil have Ubuntu på. Er det noget der kan anbefales?
#ubuntu-dk 2014-09-24
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål til opsætning af printerdriver
<Ubuntubruger8> nogen hjælp her? :-)
<rlindsgaard> stil spørgsmålet og bliv hængende
<rlindsgaard> hvis nogen kan hjælpe svarer de nok på et tidspunkt
<Ubuntubruger8> har denne hjemmeside: http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Canon_PIXMA_to_work_on_Linux
<Ubuntubruger8> har prob med at finde ud af hvad det lige er for parametre jeg skal ændre ved installation
<rlindsgaard> har du installeret pakkerne fra step 1?
<rlindsgaard> i så fald, hvad siger 'cnijnetprn --search auto' ?
<Ubuntubruger8> ja..og printer fint, men kan ikke få scanner til at virke
<Ubuntubruger8> tror det er det sidste jeg gør forkert..........er nok lidt dum :-(
<Ubuntubruger8> øjeblik
<Ubuntubruger8> network cnijnet:/D8-49-2F-08-0B-C4 "Canon MG4200 series" "Canon-MG4200-series_D8-49-2F-08-0B-C4"
<Ubuntubruger8> så var den der
<Ubuntubruger8> ingen hjælp ? :-(
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål til http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Canon_PIXMA_to_work_on_Linux
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål til http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Canon_PIXMA_to_work_on_Linux
<Ubuntubruger8> ?spørgsmål til http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Canon_PIXMA_to_work_on_Linux
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Hjælp til http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Canon_PIXMA_to_work_on_Linux
<Ubuntubruger5> ønskes :-)
<Christian_Arvai> spørgsmål? Har vi nogle fra Loco online, som ved præcist hvilken 14.04LTS vi har (dem vi giver væk), og hvor i landte de er pt? HVis at lath har ret, har vi vist et problem nu https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=19275&p=133644
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Ønsker hjælp til ændring i parametre på http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Canon_PIXMA_to_work_on_Linux
<Ubuntubruger5> ?spørgsmål Ønsker hjælp til ændring i parametre på http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/Getting_Canon_PIXMA_to_work_on_Linux
<Christian_Arvai> jeg kan desværre ikke hjælpe. hvis at der heller ikke kommer andre bud, vil jeg anbefale dig at prøve i forum https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/
<Ubuntubruger5> ok, tak skal du ha, men det er et spørgsmål om hvad jeg skal skrive i en bestemt linie..........tak for din omsorg :-)
<Ubuntubruger5> prøver senere igen, der dumper nok en ind i chatten
<Christian_Arvai> det var så lidt :)
<Ubuntubruger5> nu gik jeg alligevel i forumet, så hvis du allegevel kan hjælpe er du velkommen :-)
<Christian_Arvai> jeg har faktisk selv en Canon MG4250. Jeg har så ikke haft tid til at prøve den på på Ubuntu 14.04, men jeg kan kigge på det på fredag. Kan du ikke lige rette dit indlæg, og skrive præcist hvilken udgave af Ubuntu du bruger? :)
<Christian_Arvai> Hvis at du ikke ved det præcist, kan følgende kommando skaffe alle info du skal bruge: lsb_release -a && uname -a
<Blueeyez> Nogen der er tilstede? :-)
#ubuntu-dk 2015-09-23
<Canaimera-zamy12> hola
<Canaimera-zamy12> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-dk 2016-09-27
<Ubuntubruger6> Hello! Anyone here?
<mads-> Ubuntubruger6: howdy
<Ubuntubruger6> :)
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeh havde et kort ?spørgsmål - Is there a place in Copenhagen where one can get Ubuntu Live-CD/DVD? I am struggling with a Mac without OSX installed
<mads-> Ubuntubruger6: Jeg ville skrive inde på ubuntudk's facebook væg og spørge om der er nogle der ligger inde med en.
<mads-> Skal det være en CD eller må det også være en USB?
<Ubuntubruger6> Det må desværre være en CD :( jeg har en USB som jeg selv har lavet men Mac computeren vil ikke boot fra den
<mads-> Det skulle heller ikke være noget problem. Smæk det op inde på væggen. Der skal nok findes en person der kan brænde sådan en bimmer til dig
<Ubuntubruger6> Jeg har skrevet en besked der, lad os se! Det er sjøvt, jeg har 3 andre laptops herhjemme men ikke en eneste der kan læse/brænde CDer...
<Ubuntubruger6> Tak for hjælpen i hvert fald! :)
<mads-> brænde CD'er er også soo '90s
<mads-> Ubuntubruger6: Jeg håber du finder ud af det.
#ubuntu-dk 2016-09-28
<Ubuntubruger5> Jeg har Windows 8.1 på C drevet på sin eget 120 GB sdd Hdd og ubuntu på en anden Gammeldags hdd, men jeg ikke for ubuntu installation til at virke så jeg gerne total erase denne 1 TB Samsung Hdd. Så jeg bruge et program jeg brænde´som et iso fil til dvd eller cd finnes , så eraser program skak kunne genkende unbuntu 16.04 LTS?
<mads-> Ubuntubruger5: I en sætning, hvad er det du gerne vil? Slette Ubuntu?
<benjaoming> Så er der release notes på Yakkety Yak :) -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YakketyYak/ReleaseNotes
<Ubuntubruger4> den gratis version af hdshredder kan man ikke slette aka ease hele hardisken med
<mads-> Ubuntubruger4: Bare formater lortet. Det er nemt fra alle styresystemer
#ubuntu-dk 2016-09-29
<Ubuntubruger3> spørgsmål: jeg har downloadet ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso  hvordan kommer jeg videre ?
#ubuntu-dk 2017-09-25
<Ubuntubruger6> Hell0
#ubuntu-dk 2018-09-25
<Ubuntubruger2> Hej, jeg har *Ubuntu installeret sideordnet med Windows 10, men således at det er Ubuntu, der booter først. Kan bootordenen ændres, Windows booter først, i så fald hvordan?
<Ubuntubruger2> Der er tale om gammel 32 bit maskine, hvor Ubuntu kører dårligt. Er afinstillation er mulighed uden at skulle  geninstallere Windows 10?
#ubuntu-dk 2018-09-28
<benjaoming> Nogen erfaringer med Ubuntu Budgie? Er det stabilt og værd at prøve?
